# Bragging.



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have I mentioned how AWESOME my gun is. It is impressive and a sheer joy to shoot. 

We went shooting Saturday. My .45 shot like a DREAM. Sights are dead on. Handling is perfect, grip is very comfortable, trigger reset is sweet, and the stippiling is much better than skate tape.

I shot the Jedi Weapon as well. Interesting to shoot the 5" 1911 in 9 mm. I can see why people like the holo sights, they were pretty quick.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Sound like you have a winner there OP. :smt023 Good on 'ya


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Mr Bill. It sure is great when it all comes together. Good luck with it.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm sure it's very nice and all, but the true test of a pistol is the ability to shoot turkey feathers. How does it do on turkey feathers?
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10338


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, but was it RELIABLE, Mr. Malfunction? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you post the "After" Pictures???


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt023 So show us a picture of that amazing piece of hardware. Then go shoot it some more.

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on your lady.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love stippling. I have it on my Nighthawk.


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

Congrats! Nothing better than a gun that you can shoot well.


----------

